# releasing new birds



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have just built a new pigeon loft and got 15 rollers, 5 of which are young and have never been flown yet and they have been in for 4 weeks now and i wanted to let them out in 2 weeks time, is that long enough ?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

How young were they when you got 'em (or, asking another way....how many weeks old are they now) ?


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i dont know but you could tell that they were younger than the others but all 15 have never been flown before as the last person to own them live in a busy city area so could not let them out


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

adam1 said:


> i dont know but you could tell that they were younger than the others but all 15 have never been flown before as the last person to own them live in a busy city area so could not let them out


If you have had them for four weeks, they are probably well settled to your loft now. You can start flying them any time. Just make sure that you have trap trained them well prior to flying them, and don't feed them the day before you fly them. This should be your routine for the first few weeks of flying.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

ptras said:


> If you have had them for four weeks, they are probably well settled to your loft now. You can start flying them any time. Just make sure that you have trap trained them well prior to flying them, and don't feed them the day before you fly them. This should be your routine for the first few weeks of flying.


Great advise Ptras, Hunger is the Key!!! and don't push them out Adam, let them come out on their own... 1 1/2 hours before dusk or on a rainy day...
Remember Hungry!!!


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok thanks for your help .


----------

